# Convince me



## EvillEmperor (Dec 15, 2012)

The more I have been shooting sports, the more I see that portrait shots make better ones than landscape. Can anyone give me advice on how to shoot (interesting) landscape shots for sports?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 15, 2012)

EvillEmperor said:


> The more I have been shooting sports, the more I see that portrait shots make better ones than landscape. Can anyone give me advice on how to shoot (interesting) landscape shots for sports?



Depends on the sport, doesn't it? For example, the one below would have been pretty odd in portrait. On the other hand, when I am shooting a group game, and focusing on the activity (like a bunch of players vying for the ball) landscape is better. When I am looking at an individual player dribble for example, I choose portrait. 

IMO, you can capture the atmosphere of a team game better with landscape in many cases. I am also interested to hear what the pros and more experienced amateurs have to say.



ChilledXpress said:


> MotoGP 2012 Qualifying - Laguna Seca, California by David KM, on Flickr


----------

